# NTs, what's your current (obsessive) interest?



## FlaviaGemina

I got bored of reading threads about love-sick ENFPs in the INTJ forum, so I thought it's time we talked about something not to do with romance.
NTs, what's your current (obsessive) interest? (Apart from MBTI, socionics, Jung, wanking and video games).

I've started reading an introduction to the ancient Greeks and am planning to read their myths and drama plays as well. Then I want to move on to the Romans. LOL, I recited lots of facts from the book to my husband on the bus today. People must think I'm crazy.


----------



## Earth Dragon

Oh, shit, besides those things? I guess moving for my job and finding a girlfriend there. And switching my current bad habits with things I'd rather do (sllloowwwllllly but surely).


----------



## Castironpan

Spending money I shouldn't be spending.


----------



## associative

Differential geometry.


----------



## geekofalltrades

Bioenergy is a frequently recurring obsession of mine.


----------



## Priva

Cardiovascular system


----------



## Maximus Deus

Chess.


----------



## dredseptiz

I've always obsessed with Astronomy, but pretty much anything space related. I too have been obsessed with chess.


----------



## Earth Dragon

I know OP said not too talk about video games but I'm seriously obsessed with Bioshock 2 right now. I know I'm late playing it and I can't wait for the new one. I think I'm going to go ahead and just play 2 again when I finish it. I'm thinking about getting an "I will be reborn in the cold womb of the ocean" tattoo.


----------



## SeñorTaco

Buddhism - meditation, economics, psychology - pathology

Self-reflective shit:
Love and relationships: How much of your life is different with/without it and the various experiences you pick up from it
Black magic and taboos: I'm Thai and it's scary how much of this has affected so many people - also WHY lol is it just placebo or idk man this shit cray


----------



## FlaviaGemina

natashalim said:


> Black magic and taboos: I'm Thai and it's scary how much of this has affected so many people - also WHY lol is it just placebo or idk man this shit cray


Can you tell us more about that? I didn't know black magic was was a Thai thing.


----------



## justintroverted

Right now, the articles of the UN Declaration of Human Rights and a slightly milder obsession with the 'It's Not My Fault I'm Not Popular' manga-oh, and Kick Ass...I should have sounded the Geek alert. Oops.


----------



## SeñorTaco

FlaviaGemina said:


> Can you tell us more about that? I didn't know black magic was was a Thai thing.


Asian black magic =/= Western black magic. The ones that I am familiar with are Thai/Malay/Javanese Black Magic (basically because these are my ethnicities)

To be honest, I've never heard of any western black magic before, if you are suggesting that they are some. 
Asian black magic is simple: use it to your advantage for a price. This price goes beyond monetary values. You get an excessive amount of wealth and power but you may have to pay for it by losing your family to unnatural causes of death. It's like enjoying all 7 deadly sins at once and going on overkill on it until it's time to pay up your debts in some negative form. 

There's a ritual to every one of these. If you want wealth, there are a few different types of rituals for it - depending on what are your specifications (I want wealth, power and family or I just want wealth). It's kinda like going to Subway, asking for a basic sandwich and you're given a few other choices of vegetables to customise it to your preference. 

There are also a lot of taboos and restrictions that you have to follow, some include no walking under clothes lines, no starfruit for the rest of your life, not being in a certain place at a certain time, etc. 

It's become something we acknowledge but have no idea how or why it works. Some people say it's the chakras, some say it's just placebo, and I personally believe it's something Jung had said before, something along the lines of "Your mind is your reality." If you think it is, it is. 

If you guys are interested to know about a few more of these black magic rituals/types, let me know and I'll start a new thread on it  Also if you guys want to watch a movie on black magic, let me know. 
(Extra reading material below + excerpt from a new possible thread)

Susuk (Malay):
Gives you this supernatural beauty. I've seen some ladies with susuk and while some of them may not look pretty or young, they have this captivating look that makes you just want to look at them. It also depends on the strength of the susuk. The stronger the susuk, the more captivating and beautiful you look. But the higher value susuk's are only practiced by higher level witch doctors. There are a few taboos/restrictions you need to follow: No walking under clothes lines under any circumstances at all (even if it was accidental) or you will fall sick for days. There are many other restrictions actually lol being pretty is hard. 

The price to pay? If you do not take the susuk spell out before a certain age, you will not die. Literally. This lady had susuk and she was reluctant to take it out (because you'd look your age instantly and it's not something every woman is ready to handle) so she postponed this process to a later date. A few months later, she met with an accident and she is in pain but here's the issue: she cannot die because she still has the susuk on. She removed it a while later but she still isn't dead yet. There are also those who are in coma but hasn't removed it yet - mainly because she's unconscious and she can't move. So yeah, susuk is great but you gotta know when to stop.

There are also other Malay black magic that will give you other advantages. Wealth, boycotting other people's businesses, etc. I swear I've seen some serious boycott around here that sometimes extend beyond the business, families break apart, etc. Here's a black magic story that went viral in Malaysia: Mona Fandey | Murderpedia, the encyclopedia of murderers

Thai black magic is scary as f. They are very strong and effective but there is always that price. What you pay for is what you get, though. There are certain Thai tattoos that can give you wealth, power and control over women. There are a few ways to go about it. One way is to get ahold of one of these: Toyol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. These "toyol" give you great happiness - they will give you a ridiculous amount of wealth and power but if you slip up, you will be ridiculously poor and unfortunate in life.


----------



## Snow

Current interests:

*Philosophy*: (I'm looking to start from the foundation and work my way from ancient to current philosophical concepts, an endeavor that will take me the rest of my life [and hopefully, when I reincarnate, it will be as a philosopher's book light], but I can get an overview this year.)

*Starting and Running a business*: Trying to start a business from scratch. The only thing holding me back _is me._

*Untangling my relationship*: In a doomed relationship, we both know it, and now we're trying to figure out what to do about it. We are both lingering on to the idea it's potentially salvageable despite our own conversations to the contrary. It's annoying and complicated on many levels. (Oh, maybe this is a "disinterest" lol.)


----------



## Strange Moon

Besides my usual two dozen hobbies and interests I'm currently obsessing about the history of the american west. I've almost finished one book and already ordered the next.
I've also started to read a book about the 30 years war, one about monogamy and I'm about to start a book about the history of ancient Greece and Rome. 
Then after that I'll probably read a book about the history of Congo (I'm not kidding) that I've bought last week.
So...lots of historical subjects but that's more or less coincidental.

Of course if I find anything new and interesting about astronomy or space travel it will have priority and history must wait


----------



## A Skylark

The Rubik's cube. I've been practicing different strategies, memorizing algorithms... Trying to speed up my time, I'm at about two minutes on an average timed solve, less if the cube happens to be in my favour. I can't get much quicker with my current method, but that's why I'm learning new techniques. I enjoy the combination of plain old, mindless memorization and the more intuition-like understanding of what, exactly, is going on.


----------



## Ballast

FlaviaGemina said:


> NTs, what's your current (obsessive) interest? (Apart from MBTI, socionics, Jung, wanking and video games).


Crap. Well, I don't know, then.

Comics, especially webcomics, have always been numero uno for me.


----------



## Aleysia

Currently, enneagram. But I don't suppose it counts, so prior to that, this year it's been:
- Nutrition, supplements, paleo/primal, intermittent fasting
- Skin care and anti-aging science
- My relationship with my now ex, and exactly why the hell it was a nightmare for me
- Improving interpersonal relationships in general

Much smaller and shorter side-obsessions have included:
- Crocheting
- Cooking
- Investing
- Minimalism (yeah, decluttering is not my forte)
- Childfree stance (after realizing I've always not wanted kids)
- Other random stuff


----------



## Xenograft

C#.


----------



## Garee

FlaviaGemina said:


> I got bored of reading threads about love-sick ENFPs in the INTJ forum, so I thought it's time we talked about something not to do with romance.
> NTs, what's your current (obsessive) interest? (Apart from MBTI, socionics, Jung, wanking and video games).
> 
> I've started reading an introduction to the ancient Greeks and am planning to read their myths and drama plays as well. Then I want to move on to the Romans. LOL, I recited lots of facts from the book to my husband on the bus today. People must think I'm crazy.



Lol, that was the exact same interest of mine a few years ago....

I was in a linguistic phase and attempted to be fully fluent in Thai and Lao, but I've kind of gave up on it even I'm already semi-fluent recently as of last month. 

Now, I'm interested in cellular technologies, TDD-LTE versus FD-LTE, LTE Advanced, and how carriers worldwide are implementing them.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

NoelleShanice said:


> Now, I'm interested in cellular technologies, TDD-LTE versus FD-LTE, LTE Advanced, and how carriers worldwide are implementing them.


Er? What's that all about? 
(I know I could look it up on the internet, but that's a bit of a conversation-killer.)


----------



## Garee

FlaviaGemina said:


> Er? What's that all about?
> (I know I could look it up on the internet, but that's a bit of a conversation-killer.)


I actually don't know why I got into it...basically I know you heard of 4G if you use a phone. 4G is the standard for mobile internet and what speed it supposed to achieve. I vigorously obsessed doing speed tests...


----------



## Chaerephon

Just started school, had to put obsessive interests aside to help balance my life out.:sad:

I was just getting back into classic literature too...


----------



## KyroseseOlympus

_*Online:*Reading as many ebooks on chess/GM midgame tactics as I can in the next five to six months[I've read only four in the last three weeks so far]
Spending an inordinate amount of time everyday on chess.com and more recently PerC._
_*Offline:*Survival as a freshman._


----------



## redneck15

Learning how to teach (hopefully well)


----------



## tangosthenes

philosophy of mind


----------



## FlaviaGemina

@Lion 4.5 what subjects are you going to teach?


----------



## redneck15

A Freshman First Year Seminar at my university. I am a sophmore now, but the university hires current students to teach the Freshmen because in theory they should be more relatable because the experience is so recent. I don't know how exactly that plays out, but I do know teaching takes a lot more preparation than what I thought going into it. It's fun, so far, though.


----------



## klever187

Well I play poker for a living and I'm changing to game theoretically optimal poker instead of exploitative. So, currently reading Mathematics of Poker which uses advanced statistics and I don't allow myself to pass any of the pages without fully understanding each formula and it's representation and practicality in-game. haha man I hate myself


----------



## MonkeyBusiness

Almost every article on this website: io9 - We come from the future.

Often gets me going on a google-spiral and before I know it, it's 3am...


----------



## Scelerat

Corporate strategy.


----------



## Minicool

History of video game.
Theory of multiple intelligence.


----------



## absyrd

Minicool said:


> Theory of multiple intelligence.


Can you give me the gist of this/good insightful links about the topic (aside from Wikipedia)?


----------



## Minicool

Here you go!
http://alliance.la.asu.edu/temporary/students/katie/MultipleIntelligencesGardner.pdf


----------



## Jetsune Lobos

Masturbating without hands.
*
Edit*: I was supposed to be NoFapping with a friend but this is really all I can offer. Least I'm meeting him halfway.


----------



## akellym17

Becoming ambidextrous -- I've been working on it for a year or two now.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

akellym17 said:


> Becoming ambidextrous -- I've been working on it for a year or two now.


I tried that once for a few weeks because they say it jogs your brain. Can you write with your non-dominant hand? That's where I gave up  But for some strange reasons I do lots of things with my left hand quite naturally anyway, like gesticulating, handing over or receiving change etc.


----------



## Barkhouse

Establishing myself and networking as usual. A bit of independent research on autistic/sociopath brain wiring being correlated with what could be best described as animal-like behavior and feral urges.


----------



## Quantum Knight

Finding out what the "true" self is beyond the conscious mind, predestination and brain scans.


----------



## geekofalltrades

Game engine programming.


----------



## Alliecatcool

I am currently analyzing Britney Spears by watching all sorts of videos of her, from when she started out...to present day. it is so interesting to see how she changed from being in the spotlight and why.


----------



## ieatgingers

Psychology, blogging, and learning to do that thing with makeup where you can create the illusion of a more narrow nose or higher cheekbones or things like that.


----------



## Razef

I try to figure out how i can connect the Christian Bible with history, archeology and biologie so it all makes sense.

For example: God created humankind, but who said that humans didn't evolve in what they are now? Maybe they were some kind of monkey-men but I believe the bible isn't that detailed.

Or to see how dinosaurs and the Bible can connect: Is there any proof that ''Animals'' from the bible weren't some dinosaur-like creatures? (not saying they _are_ exactly dinosaurs, but they were evolving.)

And I also believe the Bible doesn't say how many years ago the world came to existance.

Also God may have created the world in seven days, but who says these days aren't from seperate weeks or even months? God has left so many things unfinished in the Bible that I wouldn't be suprised if it was made in a different year than that he actually started.

But these are just my thoughts and I might have to read the Bible again to improve my thoughts. But then again, the Bible is created by the church and humans which are easily corrupted by power.


----------



## MsBossyPants

TED Talks


----------



## JJkul

Razef said:


> I try to figure out how i can connect the Christian Bible with history, archeology and biologie so it all makes sense.
> 
> For example: God created humankind, but who said that humans didn't evolve in what they are now? Maybe they were some kind of monkey-men but I believe the bible isn't that detailed.
> 
> Or to see how dinosaurs and the Bible can connect: Is there any proof that ''Animals'' from the bible weren't some dinosaur-like creatures? (not saying they _are_ exactly dinosaurs, but they were evolving.)
> 
> And I also believe the Bible doesn't say how many years ago the world came to existence.
> 
> Also God may have created the world in seven days, but who says these days aren't from separate weeks or even months? God has left so many things unfinished in the Bible that I wouldn't be suprised if it was made in a different year than that he actually started.
> 
> But these are just my thoughts and I might have to read the Bible again to improve my thoughts. But then again, the Bible is created by the church and humans which are easily corrupted by power.


Humans have gone through Microevolution. They were taller and stuff way back when.
There were dinosaurs and what nots, but of course the word dinosaur is pretty recent. All types of crazy critters get mentioned.
Due to the various genealogies in the bible, we can reach an estimate of ~6000 years for the earth's age.
I believe it has indeed been ascertained that we don't know how long the first seven days actually were.

I'd suggest the Douay-Rheims bible, the most accurate English translation. All types of edits have been made in the King James, etc. versions, while the Douay-Rheims stays as true as possible not only to the words, but their actual meaning, If you really want to get fancy, you can get a Haydock Douay-Rheims, with in-depth commentary and explanations.



As for my interest, procrastinating from doing the studying and stuff I should be doing.


----------



## hawaiicon20

Well I like to knit and weave from my own raw wool which I then dye, card, and spin. I love to get to the root source of any interest I am exploring and love to create items that are not only useful but beautiful. Also this allows me to create things I actually can never afford to buy from someone who is a master craftsperson and are one of a kind. It also satisfies my counter culture tendencies and sticking it to "the man" by rejecting mass produced and cheap goods. Not to mention when people come over and see all of my cool tools (huge floor loom that looks very industrial, Very lethal wool combs) they feel a bit intimidated. When I have complete mastery over the whole process from raw material to finished object it draws me in further.


----------



## PowerShell

JJkul said:


> Due to the various genealogies in the bible, we can reach an estimate of ~6000 years for the earth's age.
> I believe it has indeed been ascertained that we don't know how long the first seven days actually were.


Interesting obsession. I guess you're probably unique in regards to a NT, as one of the last things NT's would obsess about is religion.


----------



## JJkul

PowerShell said:


> Interesting obsession. I guess you're probably unique in regards to a NT, as one of the last things NT's would obsess about is religion.


Yeah, I am a pretty rare breed. The big difference though is that I'm not a protestant or a modern-type Catholic, I'm a Traditional Catholic (but not one of those sedevacantists you may or may have not heard of). As the Church is necessary for salvation, and it makes perfect sense, I have no reason not to hold onto my faith.

Lots of people lose their religion either because it's just plain stupid, or they get fed up with the way things are being done (an NT would especially do this). But Catholicism makes perfect sense, and as an INTJ I have tons of stuff within it for study. Rubrics (the various rules for proper celebration of mass), Theology, Philosophy, Latin, Sacred Music, Lives of the Saints, etc. It gets really exciting.
_______________________________________________________________________________

Also, as for obsession, I'm working on moving to Korea (South, of course). Working on the logistics as far as visas and stuff, and studying the language.

It's a bit rough, since the visa situation is confusing, but we should be cool. My INFP older brother and I want to move by the end of February, and we hope for the rest of our family to be in on it soon, too.


In connection with hoping to move to Korea by the end of February, I'm taking my SAT next month, and I'm planning to get to Korea by freelance web developing through the internet, so I won't need a job when I get there, I'll already have it. That involves studying HTML.

Finally, once in Korea, I'm thinking about studying Computer Engineering. So I plan to study Precalculus and some beginning programming and computer/electrical engineering on my own to prepare for that.


----------



## ChkChkBoom

Theology, apologetics, psychology and socionics.


----------



## Castruccio

Anglo-Saxon England, Evolutionary Psychology, Postmodern Christianity, and Shakespeare's plays. I got interested in Anglo-Saxon England because i've recently read Lysander Spooner's essay, "Trial by Jury", in which he refers back to Saxon customs in his advocacy for jury nullification; and because Thomas Jefferson saw English history as a struggle between independent, free Anglo-Saxons and their intrusive Norman overlords, and saw the American Revolution as a new chapter in that long struggle. 

I think my Evolutionary Psychology interest is going to lead me into more interest in biological human evolution, and my Postmodern Christianity interest is going to lead me into church history and the works of Christian theologians throughout history, like Augustine, Tertullian, Aquinas, Luther, Calvin, Kierkegaard, Bonhoeffer, etc. I've read some of Augustine's political writings, but I have a growing desire to delve more fully into theological matters.

Then I want to read some books relating to the history of slavery and segregation in the United States, as well as ongoing racial issues, and some stuff about America's police forces and prison system.


----------



## Ruach

The hidden cultural languages that people speak and the limitations of converting thoughts into language.

The role of imagination and memory in overcoming depression.

How to overcome my hidden anxieties so I can put my ideas into action - I find I have a million ideas but it hard to realise them.


----------



## PowerShell

Ruach said:


> How to overcome my hidden anxieties so I can put my ideas into action - I find I have a million ideas but it hard to realise them.


Are you pretty much afraid that your idea is is going to fail and you don't want to take the risk of basically wasting your time?


----------



## Judson Joist

Archetypal psychoanalysis is one of my current obsessive interests of demented do0m.
roud:


----------



## ImRightCozENTJ

Military recruitment processing.


----------



## justintroverted

For a while it was Jem and the Holograms, Cliff-Note versions of the Laws of Thermodynamics and Tolkien's Legendarium


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

I am dabbling my feet in linguistics and philosophy nowadays. I started reading some books by Noam Chomsky. I've never been interested in linguistics and social theory until recently, when a friend prompted me to. As it turns out, it's not half as boring as I thought.

Does anyone know what Chomsky's MBTI type is?


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Haziq Mir said:


> I am dabbling my feet in linguistics and philosophy nowadays. I started reading some books by Noam Chomsky. I've never been interested in linguistics and social theory until recently, when a friend prompted me to. As it turns out, it's not half as boring as I thought.
> 
> *Does anyone know what Chomsky's MBTI type is?*


Probably INTP. Or a strange kind of INTJ.
Most of what he writes is wrong by the way. His theories have been disproven over and over again, doesn't bother him though.


----------



## Judson Joist

FlaviaGemina said:


> Gnome Chumpsky is an internationalist pinko bitch


Word to your motherboard.
*}:-D*


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Judson Joist said:


> Word to your motherboard.
> *}:-D*


What are you even talking about?


----------



## Judson Joist

FlaviaGemina said:


> What are you even talking about?


Nationalism pwns socialism. I figured a fellow intuitive would have understood that without my having to explain it.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Judson Joist said:


> Nationalism pwns socialism. I figured a fellow intuitive would have understood that without my having to explain it.


Except that you're off topic. We were talking about linguistics. I was referring to his work in linguistics when I said it's all wrong. I don't mind his political vies. The only thing I see wrong with them is that they are mainly opinions without arguments or evidence. You can either agree or disagree with him, but he wouldn't be able to convince anyone who disagrees.


----------



## Anfie24

Previously I was planning on pursuing astronomy/astrophysics/cosmology, but circumstances led me to a sudden and dramatic change of interest to that of politics and economics - specifically Marxism.

I could assume radical politics is quite a rare interest for an INTJ to pick up, but it's happened.

You're welcome to come to my page if you're interested in learning more about it.


----------



## PowerShell

Plowing snow and doing that as efficiently as possible. Then again, it's more out of necessity than anything.


----------



## RuGaard

Denisovans. I've heard of them awhile back, but I guess after reading this article, my interest is rekindled once again.


----------



## Ice_Queen

I've been spending the past day or so trying to plan out what minors/classes I will be picking out for my Interdisciplinary degree. After looking through the social sciences at the university I want to go to, I have my eye on International Politics (with focus on war & terrorism) and History. I already have planned out after graduation, I'm going for another degree in Microbiology before I apply to graduate schools for Epidemiology. Yep, this has been my current obsession lately. Well, that and my continual obsession with the application of MBTI.


----------



## saturnne

Vegan diet - fruitarian, low-fat

SHAYTARDS old videos


----------



## Ruach

Yes! that pretty much sums up most of it!


----------



## -Alpha-

Teaching myself speed reading. Practice for a couple of minutes every night, I'm already starting to lose the sub-vocalization.

After this I'm going to try cultivating a photographic memory.


----------



## RuGaard

The video game Dishonored.


----------



## Slysmartie

I only recently started getting back into personality types and Myers Briggs again, so that's been a major interest. Since I'm not supposed to talk about that, my other recent interest would have to be speculating on whether or not humans have souls. I've been plotting out multiple perspectives on the topic because I don't have a personal opinion, and it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Still preoccupied with what I'm gonna do with the rest of my life and how to do it.... school, work & family.


----------



## ENTP_Guy

Philosophy, the impact of theology; sociology, psychology, reading thought provoking and fictional books, finding new hobbies, talking ....... yup, oh and procrastinating (that's how I find amd complete my new hobbies)


----------



## Avidya

Java, Java, Java. Must learn Java.


----------



## Emtropy

Maths (sick of being inadequate) biology, books, writing, music (theory + practise) adjusting diet and exercise to get da best body, daydreaming


----------



## RuGaard

Emma Goldman.


----------



## treschanna

Cognitive evolution


----------



## FakeLefty

MBTI. I don't really have much else to do.


----------



## digitalroses

Pilates & astronomy!


----------



## -Alpha-

Rewiring my sleep schedule. Been up for like 20 hours.


----------



## Watercolourful

Enneagram and feminism in animation!


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Occultism.


----------



## sinshred

FlaviaGemina said:


> I've started reading an introduction to the ancient Greeks and am planning to read their myths and drama plays as well. Then I want to move on to the Romans. LOL, I recited lots of facts from the book to my husband on the bus today. People must think I'm crazy.


Include their ancient warfare too?
That's great!


----------



## ItsFrodo

International Relations, political philosophy and political science.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

sinshred said:


> Include their ancient warfare too?
> That's great!


Yep, it covers their military, too. But I've got distracted by other topics now. Will go back to the Greeks and Romans during my next holiday.


----------



## starscream430

I recently got into the game The Secret World. It's a modern-day MMO with a dash of conspiracy theories and horror elements . It's quite enjoyable for anybody who loves a different style of MMO because it's very puzzle-based, ranging from topics like Latin to pop culture


----------



## kinks

Bonobos. Bonobos have been my obsessive interest for a while now.


----------



## Neolux

Mbti


----------



## Kittynip

Lockpicking. 
I want to learn, for kicks.


----------



## DiscoingGD

Probably this website lol. Other than that, I've been watching Family Ties on Netflix.


----------



## starscream430

Besides this website and TSW, I'm now getting re-obsessed with Disney ...it's an on-and-off relationship :3


----------



## yet another intj

Alchemy. (Discontinued.)
Nanotechnology. (On demand.)
Femtoengineering. (Reserved.)
Mustard degustation. (Forever!)


----------



## braided pain

Kittynip said:


> Lockpicking.
> I want to learn, for kicks.


How's that going? That's something that's been on my list for a while, and I need a new obsession.


----------



## Coeus

My obsessive interests of the moment include chess, StarCraft II, and astronomy. I find that any activity in which I can analyze my past behavior tends to hold my interest for a while -- that or I simply like losing. :tongue:


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

PerC and the Personality Junkie site.


----------



## 66767

I am currently obsessed with cello and violin music, whether it be classical or just straight up covers of mainstream. The tone is just so pure and amazing and it's eargasmic, basically.


----------



## Opus101

Rubik's cube, math conjectures, astronomy.


----------



## JackInTheBox

I've been reading a lot about economics recently, and keeping up with the financial news. Plus I joined a socialist political party. As well as deconstructing recent popular rnb and hip hop instrumentals, so I can make them myself. Learning to drive is a bucket if fun too. Hard, but fun.


----------



## geekofalltrades

Python.


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe

Frozen. Like on a very hardcore, unhealthy level


----------



## Manunkind

Currently - AI Algorithms
Coming up - Machine Learning[again]

Past: Economics of Online Dating and Factory Physics.


----------



## aef8234

Eating raw fish.
Don't ask I'm tired of beef/pork/poultry/eggs/nuts, but I need dem proteins.
And screw flash frying.


----------



## Metal Fish

current obsessive interest? ... MBTI/Socionics/Enneagram/Personality stuff.


----------



## starscream430

World of Tanks


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

These are pictures of the bacteria my little lab team, Tiger Blood, grew. I just took them today. We got the bacterial culture on the lower right to take up a lab created plasmid containing DNA with genes coding for antibiotic (Ampicillin in this case) resistance AND ability to glow. How cool is that...


----------



## Chamondelle

Researching artifacts and old mankind treasuries history.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJkul

I should like to always stay as close to Catholic truth as I can, so I feel the need to amend a post of mine from 3 months ago.
____________________


Razef said:


> Also God may have created the world in seven days, but who says these days aren't from seperate weeks or even months? God has left so many things unfinished in the Bible that I wouldn't be suprised if it was made in a different year than that he actually started.





JJkul said:


> I believe it has indeed been ascertained that we don't know how long the first seven days actually were.


Excuse me for this, I was wrong. The days were consecutive (a topic I didn't touch on), and it is apparently the traditionally position that the days were in fact 24 hours. Makes sense enough, since Genesis mentions the evening and morning for the days of Creation, and God doesn't need any time to do anything.




Razef said:


> But these are just my thoughts and I might have to read the Bible again to improve my thoughts. But then again, the Bible is created by the church and humans which are easily corrupted by power.


The Bible itself it completely true, as it's contents were inspire by God. That's not to say that any human translator can't fiddle with it (and it happens often).

But Bible study isn't always very common in Catholic circles, not because there's anything bad in there, but we being humans prone to error, can get wrong ideas by reading it the wrong way, so it can get left to the religious and scholars of the Church often. Catholics are more concerned with Church Teaching and the New Testament part of the bible. I'm supposing you're not a Catholic, but now you have the two cents of one.


----------



## Sock

My current obsession is daily protein intake and taking the right steps to be a milf in the future. Yes i wanna be a milf.

Also clothing design.


----------



## PowerShell

Finding a new cellphone since the phone I use now is a work phone and I plan to put my notice in soon.


----------



## mistaknomore

Analyzing the functions of cities/ Astronomy and Astrophysics. I find megacities fascinating, and how cities work, what makes them tick amazing. So goes with astronomy


----------



## SoulScream

A person.


----------



## AlmightyJanitor

I found a course online on quantum physics and I'm about to tackle it.

Also, TF2. There's nothing like the feeling of landing consecutive headshots, eheheh...


----------



## Azereiah

Directed energy weapons tech.

Pulsed solid state lasers and electrolasers (laser guided lightning bolts) specifically.

Be nice if I were an electrical engineer, since I'm having to decipher the basic gist of laser engineering through my very strong Ne traits.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## herinb

New Mexico state politics :shocked:


----------



## Knight of Ender

A homestuck fan series. And guess who gets to do the writing and not have to worry about drawing the panels?

I seriously have been looking deep into how personality type relates to the powers the characters get when they level up. Also, I'm trying to draw chibis of the most riddiculously stereotyped myers briggs types from Rationals | Oddly Developed Types


----------



## MrJunge

Heidegger's critique of ontotheology and its implications for the relationship between theism v. atheism, and the possibility of atheism.


----------



## yourandromeda

My current passion is US history especially antebellum. I am fascinated by the impact that the slave trade had on the development of US culture and politics and the reverberations down to the present day. For obvious reasons, it is not a topic that was ever presented in any great detail during my formal education. This summer I read, Simon Schama's, _Rough Crossings: Britain, the Slaves and the American Revolution _(2006), and a whole new vista of unknown history opened before me. I will probably read everything he has written because it was excellent. I am now reading Matthew Mason's_ Slavery and Politics in the Early American Republic_.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

yourandromeda said:


> My current passion is US history especially antebellum. I am fascinated by the impact that the slave trade had on the development of US culture and politics and the reverberations down to the present day. For obvious reasons, it is not a topic that was ever presented in any great detail during my formal education. This summer I read, Simon Schama's, _Rough Crossings: Britain, the Slaves and the American Revolution _(2006), and a whole new vista of unknown history opened before me. I will probably read everything he has written because it was excellent. I am now reading Matthew Mason's_ Slavery and Politics in the Early American Republic_.


That sounds really interesting. It's one of the topics on my long list of potential future obsessions. Will add those books to my goodreads list.


----------



## spookyfornever

Polarity, magnetism, charges, and fucking gravity. It's driving me nuts. "Oh, well gravity means that everything pulls on everything". Ok, good for you. But WHY does it pull? Why does mass attract mass?


----------



## xisnotx

Emoting. 
(Developing inferior Fe...)
I figure, all that Ti+Ne stuff, that's soo teenage-y. 

I'm doing this by being honest with what I feel to people around me, people in my social network, and people on forums. I'm constantly starting sentences with "I feel.." now. Because I'm tired of not knowing what it is I do feel, you know?

It's pretty darn hard, too. 

Like...I feel like I'm always wrong for feeling what I'm feeling. If people really knew what I was feeling, they'd use it to hurt me? Or something...like, I give up a lot of power by just telling people how I really feel. It makes me feel vulnerable...
But it turns out, it's actually the opposite. It's making me feel empowered. I feel more capable than ever...especially with people.

Fe is a resource in my arsenal...I might as well get to work on it.


----------



## spookyfornever

Rubik's cube. Been working on it for 3 years off and on. I swear, if one more person says "I can solve it, i know the pattern" i'm going to choke them. The point isn't solving it by cheating, it's figuring it out on my own to kill boredom


----------



## PowerShell

Doing a brain dump with all the insights I've gathered over the years and also takes those insights and come up with a coherent plan for the app company I'm going to be starting.


----------



## xisnotx

spookyfornever said:


> Rubik's cube. Been working on it for 3 years off and on. I swear, if one more person says "I can solve it, i know the pattern" i'm going to choke them. The point isn't solving it by cheating, it's figuring it out on my own to kill boredom


lol i agree. i was like "anyone can just follow the instructions, that's not the point..."


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Aside from being so cute and making me laugh, babies really do fascinate me for some reason.


----------



## alice_mon

Cults? I'm not even sure why. They're just fascinating, but everyone I've tried to talk to about them says that they're boring...


----------



## SneazyMyartin14

Personality Cafe. And MBTI. Obsessing over things is definitely not healthy. I'm guilty


----------



## PowerShell

Getting established in Austin.


----------



## Athernado

String theory and space-time fabric. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwig0ld

alcohol


----------



## Athernado

kiwig0ld said:


> alcohol


Ahhh... Those late nights alone. Pondering... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugs

Myers Briggs


----------



## aendern

Ich lerne Deutsch wie eine Zweitsprache, obwohl es schwer wie Scheiße ist.


----------



## Nemurenainda

My most current obsession? Well, I have multiple obsessions at a time, so that I can swap out whichever one is most convenient to pursue at the time...

But at the moment, that'd be MBTI. It's the most convenient way to communicate with other people interested in decrypting the human psyche. :kitteh:

Otherwise, it's anime fandoms, of which I have many.


----------



## starscream430

Disney pins! Lots and lots of Disney pins! O_O


----------



## FlaviaGemina

emberfly said:


> Ich lerne Deutsch wie eine Zweitsprache, obwohl es schwer wie Scheiße ist.


Deutsch *als* Zweitsprache/Fremdsprache .....


----------



## aendern

FlaviaGemina said:


> Deutsch *als* Zweitsprache/Fremdsprache .....


thanks ^^ I make mistakes frequently. I wish I had someone I could practice it with so they could point out my mistakes >.< That would help me so much.

edit:

If you could be so kind, could you tell me the difference between wie & als? When do you know to use one over the other?

They both mean as?


----------



## FlaviaGemina

emberfly said:


> thanks ^^ I make mistakes frequently. I wish I had someone I could practice it with so they could point out my mistakes >.< That would help me so much.
> 
> edit:
> 
> If you could be so kind, could you tell me the difference between wie & als? When do you know to use one over the other?
> 
> They both mean as?


Ooof, I knew you were going to ask that. Let me think... it's hard to explain.
I think "wie" is used when you are comparing two things, e.g. Er behandelt mich wie einen Sklaven. = He treats me like a slave.
"Als" means "as" without a comparison. Er sah das Bewerbungsgespraech als eine Chance, seine Kompetenz zu beweisen. = He saw the interview as an opportunity to prove his competence.

I'll think about it a bit more.
If you've got any questions or if you want to practice, you can P.M. me, but I'm not sure how reliable I'll be


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

Clouds! Gosh, I love clouds.


----------



## Syncopy

Adventure Time!


----------



## HAL

starscream430 said:


> Disney pins! Lots and lots of Disney pins! O_O
> 
> View attachment 123266


Haha, you guys are such eccentric stamp-collectors.

My INTJ flatmate is a collector of zippo lighters. To me it's absurd and utterly pointless. Please explain this collector logic to me!


----------



## HAL

My current obsessive interest is the 100Gb of David Attenborough BBC nature documentaries I downloaded.


----------



## Auxuris

My obsessions mainly revolve around web-designing/coding, cardistry, art, piano and writing. 

I do a lot of things in short, very intense and inspired bursts and then very suddenly the interest leaves me again T_T But I come around again in a few months or weeks. The cycle repeats. I still can't decide if I like it this way or not.

Currently its piano. And language studies.


----------



## Fluff

Currently reading through the 12 volumes of The History of Middle Earth because I've really gotten into Tolkien for some reason.
I already finished The Hobbit, LOTR, The Children of Húrin, and The Silmarillion though so I don't really know what I'm going to do next..
Probably try to learn Sindarin Elvish because I'm a massive massive nerd.


----------



## aShipOffCourse

Stock options trading. I want it to work out so I can quit my day job and have more time to ponder things.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric

At the moment primarily things involving business management and economics but I'm also finding myself reading a lot lately about Napoleon and his military campaign's before that I was obsessively reading topics about sociology.


----------



## Emerson

Family history. No idea why. 

Also, being a stud.


----------



## VersatileExplorer

I’m reading material on social engineering and hacking techniques, stories, and psychology/culture. It’s supposed to be...research for my story. I'm trying to resist playing WatchDogs.


----------



## Magnus von Grapple

Dark S-



FlaviaGemina said:


> (Apart from MBTI, socionics, Jung, wanking and video games).


Oh. Well I joined a gym a few weeks ago, so I'm pretty hyped about my gains.


----------



## Agelastos

Indo-European studies (especially as it pertains to comparative religion/mythology); archaeomythology; paranthropology; the Copper and Bronze Ages in general; social cycle theory; Integral Traditionalism.

I'm also currently reading a lot of fin-de-siècle horror and proto-sci-fi/fantasy.


----------



## justintroverted

Current obsessive interests at the moment are the Fables comic, Mythbusters and balancing simple chemical equations


----------



## WildCelery

Current reading involves French history with a focus on the roles of women as either wife, whore, nun.
Rather long term obsession with strategy game Township.


----------



## Iskandarani

As the INTP been Producing Neurofunk Drum and Bass, and constructing an new concept for timespace only using Classical physics.
Music 3/4 of the time alone intense long sessions, 1/4 with my INFJ and ESTP friendz, Physics has been freakin lonely, but worth it, cause everytime I discuss physics, they try to talk some sence in to me.. But by only going to a proffessor 2 times I kept a open mind.. 

I switch between the two in periods of days, weeks, months,, I tend to grow in big steps switching,, My album is almost finished, and
something inside me tells me that after 2 intents years searching for information my physics is as good as collected now.. Cause I cant find more info in the matter anymore and it just a matter of writing a story in the right chronological follow building on top of old ideas... 

Since a week or two I read about INTP and found this forum,, And since this forum is mainly used bij IN I tend to enjoy the deeper understanding strangers have of me.. I might be here to stay for a wile At least start some Thread with my concepts ,, and im gone


----------



## Scelerat

I'm currently trying to figure out what my next step should be. I have an OK job that pays a decent wage, the question is, should I keep working and just do some certifications/courses, should I do an MSC in Computer science to add to my bachelors, should I pursue a doctorate in business to build on my MBA, or should I do a different field such as psychology, because I genuinely enjoy the field?


----------



## Bugs

Scelerat said:


> I'm currently trying to figure out what my next step should be. I have an OK job that pays a decent wage, the question is, should I keep working and just do some certifications/courses, should I do an MSC in Computer science to add to my bachelors, should I pursue a doctorate in business to build on my MBA, or should I do a different field such as psychology, because I genuinely enjoy the field?


Run some kind of business. You would probably naturally good at it.


----------



## Gruvian

Quantum physics maybe or natural sciences in general. Or just science basically. Yeah. 

In fact let's make it EVERYTHING. You know, I obsess over things easily but for a short period of time. I want to master everything, but once I master it -- ok, I'm done but _DAMN_ would you look at that math problem I came across on stumbleupon?!


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Scelerat said:


> I'm currently trying to figure out what my next step should be. I have an OK job that pays a decent wage, the question is, should I keep working and just do some certifications/courses, should I do an MSC in Computer science to add to my bachelors, should I pursue a doctorate in business to build on my MBA, or should I do a different field such as psychology, because I genuinely enjoy the field?


Oof, that sounds even more complicated than my hypothetical career plans.
I'd say keep working, seeing as you've got a decent job and study psychology part-time.


----------



## Scelerat

Bugs said:


> Run some kind of business. You would probably naturally good at it.


I've been thinking of starting my own company, but I haven't decided quite what I want to do. I've done the preliminary analysis to figure out the characteristics I like.
A) Not seasonal. 
B) Doesn't require large infrastructure investments. 
C) Semi-predictable demand cycle. 

Now, if I can only figure out what to actually do within those constraints I'll be happy. 



FlaviaGemina said:


> Oof, that sounds even more complicated than my hypothetical career plans.
> I'd say keep working, seeing as you've got a decent job and study psychology part-time.


I won't quit working, but looking 5 years ahead I know certain things I want from my career at that point:
1. A large degree of autonomy and authority. This means I'll most likely have to run my own business. 
2. Make enough to live comfortably at the standard of living I want. 
3. Not be locked down to live somewhere I don't want to live. 

I'm trying to see what would facilitate that. Unfortunately, there is no "all variables accounted for" decision-making/Risk management tool at my disposal atm.


----------



## Bugs

@Scelerat Dude , I'd love to work with an ENTJ like you! You even have structure in describing what you would do with a business! lol. I don't really work that way but the structure ENTJs seek is absolutely necessary. You would handle the business end of it and I would come up with possibilities to increase the value of the product ( it's more or less what I do now) or come up with a new product.


----------



## Scelerat

Bugs said:


> @_Scelerat_ Dude , I'd love to work with an ENTJ like you! You even have structure in describing what you would do with a business! lol. I don't really work that way but the structure ENTJs seek is absolutely necessary. You would handle the business end of it and I would come up with possibilities to increase the value of the product ( it's more or less what I do now) or come up with a new product.


Measure twice, cut once. I frequently work with ENTP/ESTP/other NE/SE users who have started business and a common thread seems to be:

1. Have idea. 
2. Start company. 
3. WTF?
I could use an ESTP or an ENTP to bring the doer/ideas, I tend to be quite standard in that regard.


----------



## Bugs

Scelerat said:


> Measure twice, cut once. I frequently work with ENTP/ESTP/other NE/SE users who have started business and a common thread seems to be:
> 
> 1. Have idea.
> 2. Start company.
> 3. WTF?
> I could use an ESTP or an ENTP to bring the doer/ideas, I tend to be quite standard in that regard.



Yep. We need sensors ,Js , and objective thinkers ( even feelers) to run business successfully. I'd hate to run everything on my own. When I present power point in meetings I tend to get carried away in random talk ( still related to product and interesting to people but may not actually be on point) and usually the ENTJ or ESTJ in the room keeps me on point.


----------



## PowerShell

Finding a decent chick.


----------



## Afterburner

Romantic and 20th century classical music, Naruto, and extragalactic astronomy.


----------



## Oxytocin

Quantum mechanics/quantum physics and how it all ties into astrology. It's all almost supernatural


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

Information theory. For me I see parallels between information theory, physics, computational problems and questions dealing with spirituality/morality. For myself, to integrate these concepts I believe it is important to understand/create a formal view of ontology. Relevant ideas:

constructor theory - conservation of information
mathematical platonism especially involving fractals
simulation theory esp NP hard problems, computational models of consciousness, analouge computation
social relationships/problems as geometric relationships
time as geometric construct
entropy, uncertainty, intelligence
godels proof for god and computational morality by relationship to a universal moral framework based on intrinsic geometric relationships that probabilistically arise in complex systems due to entropy


----------



## Gentleman

Writing.


----------



## boblikesoup

Launching my tech startup, helping found coding/entrepreneurship schools, getting distracted by my new gf, DotA video game


----------



## PowerShell

boblikesoup said:


> Launching my tech startup, helping found coding/entrepreneurship schools, getting distracted by my new gf, DotA video game


what kind of startup?

Sent from my LG-VS450PP using Tapatalk


----------



## boblikesoup

Tech startup. 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/newvo/id883925923?mt=8 

Also started Red Cups while in college. 
RED CUPS


----------



## Yadids

Rap, rapping and poetry.
also, important revolutions and movements in history (yes it's the rebellious teenager phase of my life )


----------



## CrimsonBlue

Tokyo Ghoul,programming and abnormal psychology


----------



## Iskandarani

That Nikola Tesla must have been a nice fella,,

im reading this book he wrote in 1893 
On-Light-and-other-High-Frequency-phenomena-NikolaTesla


----------



## dedosdepie

The human psyche. I don't think I'll ever lose interest.


----------



## Scelerat

Please, don't let it be *Genealogy*, I just traced my father's side to 1793 and found it interesting.


----------



## Squirrel

Crocheting


----------



## Scelerat

Scelerat said:


> Please, don't let it be *Genealogy*, I just traced my father's side to 1793 and found it interesting.


Turns out it is genealogy, I just finished tracing my entire father's side back to the mid 1600s.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Scelerat said:


> Turns out it is genealogy, I just finished tracing my entire father's side back to the mid 1600s.


Found anything majorly interesting?


----------



## Scelerat

FlaviaGemina said:


> Found anything majorly interesting?


Nothing worth mentioning really, some priests in the 1700s, an envoy to the king in the 1800s, a few members of parliament and a lot of land owners.

I still need to add the various other members that aren't in my direct line, plus the part of the family that went to America in the 1800s.


----------



## Gruvian

Researching topics on the internet that and gathering information that I surely won't use anywhere in an everyday conversation. Like DARPA Falcon Project, Intelligence Analysis, things CIA and/or FBI are into and what they track, binary code, NASA missions, space elevators... 

It's just things I've been very obsessive about for the last couple of days/weeks. I'd add MBTI and cognitive functions to this list, but you added _apart from them_, so I won't.


----------



## Helweh18

Work.... Politics... Philosophy... Figuring out the best way to come out on top.


----------



## aendern

Deutsch

And actually my damn roommate just got me back into League of Legends. I was sober for like 6 months but he made me play a game with him the other day and I've been hooked since.


----------



## Southgrove

I'm currently obsessed with logical paradoxes and discussing them with my ENTP friend. I've also been listening to a lot of classical music lately, especially Tchaikovsky and Chopin.


----------



## Swede

Eh, PerC. :blushed:

Used to be reading and embroidery. Still do a bit of both, but not to the same extent.


----------



## MizuPsi

Blacksmithing, Sewing, and Sailing


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Not an NT but I'm currently obsessed with HTML5/CSS3 (I want to get into C++ & Java as well), Graphic Design, Cosmology/Astronomy, relearning the bass, teaching myself guitar, Star Trek: The Next Generation, Water Science (specifically Sea-Water Desalination), resilient architecture (fire/earthquake-proof building design), Geologic Time Scale, learning dead languages, Entrepreneur/Business ownership, and Government Agencies/Politics (quite depressing - so I'm backing off a bit).


----------



## Yadids

How does one trace back their ancestors? Geneology I mean. It sounds so fascinating!


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Yadids said:


> How does one trace back their ancestors? Geneology I mean. It sounds so fascinating!


 @Scelerat

Just hollering at him for you Yadids, in case he doesn't read all the posts.


----------



## Scelerat

Yadids said:


> How does one trace back their ancestors? Geneology I mean. It sounds so fascinating!


You start with what you have. In my case, it was the name of my family members back to great-great grandfather on my dad's side, and back to my great-grandparents on the mother's side. 

Usually if you have a living grandparent on each side they can supply the names of their grandparents and suddenly you're 4 - 5 generations back. Depending on how it turns out from there, you can use church records (the catholic church is especially meticulous with records) and depending on, you can find births, deaths and marriages. 

Tax records can work if your family has owned a piece of land etc for generations. 

You do get dead ends, like I have traced my family on both sides back to about 1650ish, except for my mother's fathers side, because my great grandfather on that side was a foster child, and thus the trail is much colder. In most of Europe, unless your family is one of the "old" ones that are documented through an aristocratic or otherwise historically notable incidents, you won't find much pre-1600. 

Of course, one case of infidelity and your work can be off by quite a lot with no way to find an error.


----------



## Iskandarani

Leedskalnin and his Coral Castle..


----------



## PowerShell

Learning Ubuntu fast since I dove head first into it.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Dietary/Health related topics and Western Asian history

Also, TV drama series like Breaking Bad and Sons of Anarchy


----------



## peanut77

Auxuris said:


> My obsessions mainly revolve around web-designing/coding, cardistry, art, piano and writing.
> 
> I do a lot of things in short, very intense and inspired bursts and then very suddenly the interest leaves me again T_T But I come around again in a few months or weeks. The cycle repeats. I still can't decide if I like it this way or not.
> 
> Currently its piano. And language studies.


I can relate to this so much it's ridiculous


----------



## Squirrel

Sewing. I'm taking classes to learn how to use a sewing machine, etc....I have so many project ideas in my head....


----------



## skrulle

Geometry, Sleep paralysis, higher dimensions, poison. (According to my browser tabs)


----------



## RashelSlivermoon

Writing(As always), Doctor Who, Sudoku, Baton Twirling, General Psychology, and Recreational Math xD Throw in a couple bits of music theory as well.


----------



## Du Toit

Fitness.


----------



## TootsieBear267

Right now diet and fitness is a major obsession of mine. Also not only am I learning about Japanese and Korean culture, but I'm learning the respected languages of the countries.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

It's kinda starting to be @hammersklavier.


----------



## PowerShell

I bought an Ardunino kit and also been playing with my Raspberry Pi. I guess electronics now.


----------



## aeralin

Currently writing and reading (however reading has been an obsessive interest since I was 2nd grade).


----------



## Blindspots

Food sustainability, starting from home going outward


----------



## noz

I am immersed in the financial markets and have been watching 4 or more hours of CNBC each weekday for the past 3 years. The stock market is the most complicated, incomprehensible thing I've ever studied and I love it. Whenever a big brained giant like Icahn, El-Erian or Doug Kass is on giving their take, I'm in awe.


----------



## frozenmusic

Colour analysis, for some reason.


----------



## Gabrielgill123

yeah!
I add Anxiousness


----------



## Clyme

My current obsession is developing a system for living my life and optimizing it to the best of my ability.

Currently though, I've been sidetracked by WWII, logic, neuroscience degrees, Theoretical Bullshit, and Matt Dillahunty.
(It's hard to say sidetracked though, because I don't feel my time is wasted. My focus is merely re-directed).


----------



## foodcourtfrenzy

This website -- uhhh, wait, gotta sound smart -- uhhhh -- thermodynamics


----------



## johnathan.buchanan

Becoming wealthy. Astrology. Gravity. Engine Design.


----------



## diamond_mouth

business start ups, geometry of architecture, cooking.


----------



## PowerShell

I know this is weird for an ENTP but law enforcement (from a law enforcement perspective).


----------



## FlaviaGemina

PowerShell said:


> I know this is weird for an ENTP but law enforcement (from a law enforcement perspective).


Well, you've got to know what the enemy is up to, I suppose 

On a more serious note, are you really into law enforcement, as in could you see yourself as a police officer etc.?


----------



## Diophantine

Astrophysics, Carl Sagan, Japanese anime movies in the style of Miyazaki... and just reading I guess. roud:

I have lost some of the *great* enthusiasm for things I once really enjoyed, like writing fiction and playing guitar and solving integrals for fun. I really should get back to that stuff.


----------



## Polexia

My current obsession is reading about the death of bumblebees and bees around the world and the effect this will have on the planet. 

This is coupled with my reading on a very little talked about world issue of a shortage of food. As in: 
1. Why is it an issue?
2. What set of the impending problem? 
3. How can it be solved? 
4. What are potential solutions to this? 
5. How massive death of bees and bumblebees are connected to it. How can we increase the population of both? 
6. How can we prevent bee and bumblebee death 


Lol my boyfriend is pretty sick of hearing about it!! This was all set of earlier this summer when I read an article about the bumble/bee issue. Which made me recall an article I had read about "shortage of food" to feed the massive amount of people living on this planet. Sadly, if we are not prepared to a large extent I think it will become very nasty! Everyone needs to eat. 

I have a couple of other obsessions to. I'll leave that for a different post ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Stardust42

At this exact moment? 
.... Origami Giraffe.


----------



## Polexia

Stardust42 said:


> At this exact moment?
> .... Origami Giraffe.
> View attachment 186554


Incredibly cool!! 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## johnathan.buchanan

Also any thing Android and Foreign Exchange. INTP tip if you ever want something that you can never know enough about take a look at currency trading have been at it almost 7 years still not bored.


----------



## ShadowCat

The stray cats that live around my apartment. I've been feeding them for about 3 weeks, have named all of them, and have been cataloging their interactions with me, each other, and the skunk that occasionally shows up.


----------



## malachi.holden.3

Large Numbers and iteration.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

johnathan.buchanan said:


> Also any thing Android and Foreign Exchange. INTP tip if you ever want something that you can never know enough about take a look at currency trading have been at it almost 7 years still not bored.


Android as in the phone? I hate it when people do that to me. Every time somebody says Android I think of cute androids like Data and then it turns out it was about the blooming phone.


----------



## johnathan.buchanan

Lol yes the phone. :wink:


----------



## lightbox

Chinese and Vietnamese food. Collecting mushrooms for species identification.


----------



## RYUMI

anime.manga.Japan.


----------



## PowerShell

FlaviaGemina said:


> Well, you've got to know what the enemy is up to, I suppose
> 
> On a more serious note, are you really into law enforcement, as in could you see yourself as a police officer etc.?


I do currently work for a law enforcement agency in Texas. I couldn't see myself being a regular police officer but I could see myself becoming a police officer and doing computer forensics work.


----------



## redspades

Psychology.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart

Personality typing. And hair sticks. :laughing:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Sherlock Holmes *___*


----------



## astral_shamaness

Oriental stuff :3


----------



## FlightlessBird

Hmm biochemistry, biology, diets, personality typing just for fun and personality theories in general


----------



## Bnova

Im obsessed with seeking knowledge about the intj E4 secrets towards achieving academic and life greatness


----------



## snowflakes

Philosophy at the moment, somewhat religion and kind of poetry.


----------



## Bnova

How all this personality stuff all connects,not just jung,keirsey,enneagrams etc but astrology,numerology,tarot,everything ancient and everything new to the possibility of creating a sure method in the present ,far fetched? lots of research? yes!, intj Ni-Te loop thinking ?definitely yeah mahn....


----------



## johnnyyukon

Empty said:


> Hmm. Women.


Yeah, chicks man. Lifelong obsession. 





PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Did some more research yesterday, but since I'm out with the flu it's slow haha.
> 
> 
> My new theory is:
> Since bodily waste smells it makes sense that in earlier times (prior to cities and even towns) that people probably organized where it was okay to dump said waste. Since it would probably be a "spot of bother" to have it laying around everywhere. I did also find an article online on "how did people in the Middle Ages get rid of human waste" but I have only skimmed half of it. What I did read did suggest that; back in the day people's ability to smell human waste was not as strong as it is today. Since they generally wasn't as clean as we are today. But also that people back then realized that human waste could be a source of "desease", but they thought it was from fumes and the smell and not it in itself. note: I haven't finished the article or double checked the validity of the author yet, so at this point I am treating it as a piece that is interesting on the basis of expanding my thoughts on the matter
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I love this subject! It might be turning into my new obsession. <3


Haha, you are out of control. I love it.

Years ago I read some article saying that basically, the biggest factor for civilizations to grow and last, was figuring out how to keep our shit as far away from us as possible.

My guess is early humans or neanderthals just walked around with dingleberries. Look for dingleberry fossil records.


--------------

Obsessions, this damned website. And something called MBTQ or something.

Also, gif collecting and categorizing.


----------



## Polexia

chanteuse said:


> In the USA, popular trails the rangers would give out poop bags and ask users to bring the used bags down. I had used the poop bag the night before I bagged Mt. Shasta. However, because I was nervous and cold I couldn't do number 2. To hike Mt. Whitney everybody has to use poop bag. I didn't use mine because I did it as a day hike; did number 2 before and after the hike.


Thanks for the info ^_^ :happy:

It seems that the ideas proposed on the book from the 1980s have been utilized or at wasted taken into assessment and popular hiking places have acted accordingly to meet the masses (so to speak). 

(Since no one would love walking a trip with human waste all over the place).



johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah, chicks man. Lifelong obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you are out of control. I love it.
> 
> Years ago I read some article saying that basically, the biggest factor for civilizations to grow and last, was figuring out how to keep our shit as far away from us as possible.
> 
> My guess is early humans or neanderthals just walked around with dingleberries. Look for dingleberry fossil records.
> 
> 
> --------------
> 
> Obsessions, this damned website. And something called MBTQ or something.
> 
> Also, gif collecting and categorizing.


Hahaha! ^_^ 

And I don't even try.

This is still a thing that I visit and revisit weekly and talk about. Although, I feel out my tall partners. Not everyone is a comfy about talks on poo as me.


*Current obsessive interests:*

1. Getting into debates on the subject of Fifty shades of grey, racism and vaccines on FB. (With strangers). 

2. Tea, hoarding moleskine notebooks, 

3. Playing mafia. 

4. Writing down most of my better ideas.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis

My interests are astronomy, baskteball, theoretical physics and programming.


----------



## Enistery

I know OP said not to mention video games, but since Majora's Mask 3D (finally) came out today, I've kind of relapsed into my Zelda phase.

Apart from that, astrophysics + everything Alan Turing related. I'm trying to track down his papers and more documentaries on the man. (and yes, I did know who he was before The Imitation Game!) What a brilliant man.


----------



## nevermore

Ultimate nerd answer: my conlang, without a doubt.


----------



## PowerShell

Getting something together so I can quit this boring government job. Did a lot of thinking on my round trip to Wisconsin and need to get some income flowing so I can work for myself. I was also thinking it would be cool to find a job with adventure like an ice road trucker.


----------



## Royolis

Figuring out how to maximize my usefulness of my character in my 5e D&D campaign. Or making a really cool character for when that character accidentally dies because we have no healer.


----------



## Adikshith Ojha

Currently I'm obsessed with three dimensional geometry, OK not obsessed I'm just starting it but its rather interesting.


----------



## Adikshith Ojha

And trying my hand at deductions (I just binge watched the series again, so its just the "Sherlock effect")


----------



## Laze

In the physical realm: the gym. In the mental realm: literature and my vocabulary. For a while now I've been actively trying to increase my vocabulary. I find the English language quite fascinating, there are so many new words I seem to find every single day, and that frustrates me. I want to have thousands of words on the tip of my tongue, complete conscious access to them. It's hard though, to achieve that, at least for me. I've never be one for words until recently.


----------



## PowerShell

Got my first blog entry made. Now it's learning WordPress and generating some more content.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Relocating to the East to be closer to family now that my marriage has failed.


----------



## Royolis

Stay strong man, stay strong.

As for my current obsession: things done in accapella. 

Particularly this guy:


----------



## Polexia

Royolis said:


> Stay strong man, stay strong.
> 
> As for my current obsession: things done in accapella.
> 
> Particularly this guy:


Is that the same guy who made that Disney princess song? (Truth about Disney princess's) 

(And people who have a one person acapella thing going and are good are very, very fascinating. Such skill on a few of those youtubers)


----------



## Royolis

PolexiaSmallPox said:


> Is that the same guy who made that Disney princess song? (Truth about Disney princess's)
> 
> (And people who have a one person acapella thing going and are good are very, very fascinating. Such skill on a few of those youtubers)


No, that would be Paint.






He's also good too. I like his voice and his face expressions.


----------



## Polexia

Royolis said:


> No, that would be Paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's also good too. I like his voice and his face expressions.


Thanks! 

Yeah is facial expressions are pretty great! Made it come to life in its own way. ^_^


----------



## Helweh18

Batman and Ray Donovan....


----------



## Yeezus

Da hoes.


----------



## H. H. Quilty

Development of international finance in the Middle Ages; and as always the connexion of that to the seventeenth century, so I'm reading Vermeer's Hat and the Embarrassment of Riches


----------



## Biracial

-Index funds
-my nephew has somehow gotten into magic the gathering so I'm trying to figure out how the hell to play it so I can play with him.
-artificial limbs


----------



## helen.taylor

Science, in general. 

CFD trading, day trading in general. Investing. Establishing a good system to use, then attacking company reports, applying the system and seeing what happens. 

Ok, so not in general. Pretty much all the time, with a bit of space left for the kids and dogs. It's a lot of reading, analysing, research ...

What I'm good at!

_Sapiens_. What a book.


----------



## the401

i don't ever really had an obsession in general............ if anything it would probably be cute stuff.

i have the weird thing for cute stuff such as : dogs and cats, pandas, extremely cute girlfriends ( that's my dream), cute personalities....... i don't know why it's weird , but i like it.

my hobbies has always been: video games, online games (mostly runescape, but it's dead now so maybe not so much online games ), TV, Movies, anime/comic debates, philosophy( occasionally ), hanging out with a little group of like minded people ( 2 to 3)

i really like things that take me out of this world, like a anime series....... i love horror anime....... i also like anime/movies that show both side of the story and makes you think which side should be justified........


sorry if i posted things you didn't ask for i just LOVE expressing my feelings and opinions.


----------



## HoldenCawffled

Serial killers.

Edit: Actually, no, scratch that. I've been obsessing about serial killers for a few years now so it's not just a "current obsession" - more like a hobby or something. So I'm gonna say travel. I've been watching videos of the Vaga brothers on youtube recently and I'm just so envious of their fun and carefree lives.


----------



## incision

At present, the game of thrones being played out in the real world between cold war powers.


----------



## Lynx09

What makes me who I am ? That's my actual obsession... I guess that's why I'm interested in MBTI.


----------



## Cesspool

Working on my game, writing/finishing up/thinking about new inventions and writing blueprints for a few of them, working on a piece of music that doesn't seem to be going anywhere.


----------



## Crunchtime

Hypnosis.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

19th century French opera (or opéra) - grand, comique, lyrique, what-have-you.
I've just found Gallica (Gallica.bnf.fr), the Bibliothèque nationale de France's digitalisation of le patrimoine culturel. Costume designs, sketches, décors, 3D models of stage sets, programmes, letters - it's astonishing. And IMSLP (the International Music Score Library Project) has scores galore, many of which are either unavailable or prohibitive. At last, I can get an idea of what these works were like - and why they should be played again! (With luck, the tide is turning...)


----------



## Zora

My Maths teacher has this hilarious system to let us determine the difficulty of the Maths questions we will be doing. 

(Some Correct/All Correct)

'Hot' is C/B
'Roasting' is B/A
'Volcanic' is A/A*

Right now, I go for the Volcanic questions every lesson even though I'm only a B+ student. It's not really obsessive, but It's odd because, to be honest, I'm not exactly good at Maths.


As for obsessive interests, I've been getting into DoTA 2 recently - a strategical MOBA - and I've heard it's insanely addictive.

@Crunchtime Yes, hypnosis is very interesting. It's amazing what it does to the human brain. But at the same time, I find it almost... Creepy the extent of the things (realistically) it can do the brain.


----------



## incision

Genetics, biology and neuropsychology.


----------



## ArBell

Skincare and organic.


----------



## Dashing

... Football


----------



## Noir

International war law, especially the part about chemical weapons and genocide.


----------



## Ultr4

Energy storage, CAES, adiabatic CAES, wind energy, blade and turbine design.


----------



## Dan E

Debates on Islam, advancing my career (CPA prep in particular), and dietary improvement


----------



## Jerzy Urban

Dan E said:


> Debates on Islam, advancing my career (CPA prep in particular), and dietary improvement


Debates on Islam? The "Political Islam" or the actual religious doctrines? 

I've been focussing a lot on fashion and interior design recently. I never knew how much thought and strategizing comes into play when purchasing particular brands on clothes given that they only "drop" a few times a year. I also happen to live in a really poorly lit part of the house at the moment, so I thought it would be a good idea to check if there are any tricks to allow for light to bounce more freely around the room, with the use of certain color combinations.


----------



## Dan E

Odyssey said:


> Debates on Islam? The "Political Islam" or the actual religious doctrines?
> 
> I've been focussing a lot on fashion and interior design recently. I never knew how much thought and strategizing comes into play when purchasing particular brands on clothes given that they only "drop" a few times a year. I also happen to live in a really poorly lit part of the house at the moment, so I thought it would be a good idea to check if there are any tricks to allow for light to bounce more freely around the room, with the use of certain color combinations.


Islam's place in western society, along with its political dimensions.


----------



## Aleph

Medieval history, mostly focused on its social aspects, more than the important events. Also I wanted to read some Carl Sagan but I found out with extreme disappointment that his works have not been published in my country so I'll have to read them in English which is not what I hoped for. Oh, and cognitive functions. The more I read about them the more I feel I know nothing, not even my type.


----------



## wandergirl

FlaviaGemina said:


> I got bored of reading threads about love-sick ENFPs in the INTJ forum, so I thought it's time we talked about something not to do with romance.
> NTs, what's your current (obsessive) interest? (Apart from MBTI, socionics, Jung, wanking and video games).
> 
> I've started reading an introduction to the ancient Greeks and am planning to read their myths and drama plays as well. Then I want to move on to the Romans. LOL, I recited lots of facts from the book to my husband on the bus today. People must think I'm crazy.


Computer Programming.
I've never been fluent with technology, but what the heck, who cares :laughing:


----------



## desire machine

For me psychology and playing guitar are my two current obsessions.

Prior to a few months ago before I discovered MBTi I had been obsessed w/ political science and economics for the past few years. I'm hoping I'll be able to start obsessing over those two things again soon so that I can focus on finishing up the things I had been working on writing related to those topics.


----------



## NoShxtSherlock

Researching university life, since that is where I'm going soon to start a degree. My second obsession is procrastinating over my college work, and avoiding it at all costs by throwing myself in to MBTI personality types, specifically INTPs (possibly because I'm self-centred).


----------



## Moya

K-pop. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## PowerShell

Setting up multiple income streams. Also, how I can make money investing or bringing items (legal) back from Mexico and reselling them. I am thinking I can make a good amount of money selling boots, belts, wallets, and other leather items.


----------



## BezoargDownTheirThroats

Chess, the history of Wales and Breaking Bad


----------



## Lelu

Freedom. Too many commitments have backfired on me. A business seems like my only out.


----------



## olonny

Geography. I've always been interested in geography (one of my first memories is me holding an atlas and looking at a map of Africa) but I've recently discovered a youtube channel (Geography now) that for anyone who's ever been interested in geography SHOULD TOTALLY CHECK IT OUT. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## dracula

Enneagram, although I forced myself to be interested in it. I have created a document where I've typed a lot of people I know (currently 50ish) and after MBTI I moved on to enneagram. I'm only bothered because I'm trying to quit smoking and I need to keep both my mind and hands somewhat busy to not think about it too much -__-"


----------



## Lemons333

The bible. I'm really interested in the systems that are in there and how things work. And then testing the theories and watching them happen. 

The theories around crowds and voters. Why do people do things the same when they're together? 

I'm really interested in planning weddings. I'm not getting married but I just like looking at all the pretty stuff and styles. I don't understand artists. I always see a system of how things should work. But, when people get creative, I don't understand how they can pick something and see it go well with something else. How do you know that color goes with that? OH color theory....right wtf. Why that flower and not that one? But, it looks right....wtf how?


----------



## starwars

Umm probably finishing projects, I love the satisfaction, but I get sooo distracted!!!! Like right now, I should be studying for a few things, and clean my room, but instead I am here


----------



## TimeIsExpensive

I have my eyes on botany, agriculture and herbalism. It has been almost six months since I took an interest on these matters. Especially on plant health, plant protection and mineralization of organic materials for soil.


----------



## Tyrant

I've recently been introduced to cardistry, which is becoming very interesting very quickly. Takes a bit of practice, but I'm usually pretty good with my hands. Keeps me occupied when my eyes hurt too much for me to read.


----------



## starwars

Muse (the band) newest album, Drones.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Final Cut Pro X


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

The history of Rome and the rhetoric of art.

But that is mostly because I'm following a course about it.


----------



## BillionaireENTJ

How I can turn $20 into $200,000.


----------



## YellowJelly

Nothing.

I have no idea on how to change that.


----------



## Ultr4

BillionaireENTJ said:


> How I can turn $20 into $200,000.


oh oh oh.


----------



## justintroverted

Current obsessive interest:_ Breaking Bad_. That is all.


----------



## jehosafats

Meeting a very crucial deadline I've been obsessing about for a while. Detours, impasses, lots of pain, and disappointment. Help very hard to come by. Was any of this necessary? Who knows. But I'm locked in.


----------



## mystril

The reason I got into this forum was to understand why my relationship failed with an ISTJ.

It was on an obssessive level.

When I read all the things about ISTJ it, it was like a light bulb.

"Oh. No wonder it didn't worked out."

I moved on.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Not an obsessive interest, but incredibly fascinating:
The Jewish Diaspora in Modern China.


----------



## Littleleicesterfox

The 7/7 London Bombings, I am currently about halfway through the transcript of the inquest.


----------



## starwars

I could sell my stuff on ebay to earn some cash....but I need motivation


----------



## Mind

FlaviaGemina said:


> NTs, what's your current (obsessive) interest? (Apart from MBTI, socionics, Jung, wanking and video games).


Holy crap! I just remembered that there is a world besides those things. Well, damn... Besides those things I guess I feel an obsession with emergency medicine and learning a new language coming on. Music and Astrology have always intrigued me and are a constant obsession so I dont count those as they are just a part of my norm. Hmmmmm... Conspiracy theories though.... Interesting.... Virtual reality.... I tend to obsess over whatever pops into my mind and topics with a lot of intricacy and depth :mellow:


----------



## nova.story

i've been researching criminology alot in any spare time i can find


----------



## PowerShell

Seeing how wel I can stay connected and work on stuff as I camp out at RockUSA.


----------



## entpswtf

Inventing! Nothing like it!


----------



## PowerShell

Well so far the connection tethered to my phone is working well enough. Now if showers were a lot cheaper.


----------



## YellowJelly

I want to be everything, to become the "best" human in the world.

Have every personality possible, be the best in every hobby I can, take part on all kinds of experiences, etc.

It's a difficult thing to do though. I need a lot of determination to do that (something I lack, for the moment), and boldness to do the things that make me feel uncomfortable (I wanted to stop in front of cars while on a step zebra, just to make them wait, as a way to make myself bolder, but I haven't been able yet).


----------



## gfuzzy

overcoming my Fe i guess... and MBTI theory for about a year now (recently I've come to understand I'm INTP)


----------



## johnnyyukon

stultum said:


> The history of Rome and the rhetoric of art.
> 
> But that is mostly because I'm following a course about it.


Have you seen HBO's _Rome_, very good.


----------



## Asphodelle

Board games and board game reviews...I've spent an absolutely embarrassing amount of time watching Dice Tower reviews on Youtube. I want to make my own channel of board game reviews, but of course I'll have moved on to another obsession in a few months...


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

My current obsessive interest is working. I find that if I have too much time off, I start to get depressed.


----------



## PowerShell

Asian_Chick said:


> My current obsessive interest is working. I find that if I have too much time off, I start to get depressed.


I'm the opposite. I'm trying to figure out how I can get off more and work for myself (or invent something, sell it, live off the interest).


----------



## Howard Hepburn

My next year goals and annual year review.


----------



## PowerShell

Getting some blog entries done.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Howard Hepburn said:


> My next year goals and annual year review.


Heheh, soooo ENTJ


----------



## FullForce

I've been trying to establish a framework for which I can judge most things in the world, such as political topics. I've had a lot of spare time lately, because I'm in grade 12 and have already finished half of my required senior level classes for the university program that I want to go into and I have really high marks right now (95%+ in most of my classes), so I have a lot of extra time and can think about stuff like this most in depth.


----------



## Zora

I discovered Homestuck not long ago and am reading through it at lightning speed, but I seem to be jumping from obsessive interest to obsessive interest recently.


----------



## justintroverted

Current obsessive interests: The Jem and the Holograms IDW comic and Grant Morrison's Multiversity...also Star Wars.


----------



## Grandalf

College, grades, SAT....

oh and getting in shape


----------



## Polexia

Asian_Chick said:


> My current obsessive interest is working. I find that if I have too much time off, I start to get depressed.


This happens to me to. To the extent that I've started looking at what function work has for me and to look a little closer at my workaholism. 



justintroverted said:


> Current obsessive interests: The Jem and the Holograms IDW comic and Grant Morrison's Multiversity...also Star Wars.


I love the original jem TV show. Never read the comic though. Awesome stuff <3


----------



## Polexia

Right now I'm obsessing about having nothing to obsess about.


----------



## PowerShell

Making drive videos with my Garmin VIRB and also getting them processed and uploaded to youtube. Also, getting blog entries done as I have been traveling a ton.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

I've randomly decided to learn Hebrew. Got started learning the alphabet today. I will need to obsess about this or I'll never learn it.


----------



## PowerShell

Basically these are the type of videos I'm going to make.


----------



## Clyme

I forgot about this thread.

Currently, I'm preoccupied with English rhetoric.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

Clyme said:


> I forgot about this thread.
> 
> Currently, I'm preoccupied with English rhetoric.


Interesting. Is rhetoric different in different languages?


----------



## PowerShell

Now it's a matter of "reediting" these videos (and the many more I will make) to have a real time video, probably a 10x faster speed, 25x faster speed, or finding a combination of good speeds to have so you can watch each video at whatever pace since YouTube will only speed a video up 2x.











I have a feeling I'll have many days of processing these videos as well as uploading such large HD files will be a challenge also. Hopefully I'll find some efficiencies with it.


----------



## Clyme

Stultum said:


> Interesting. Is rhetoric different in different languages?


I'd imagine in some ways, yes, and in other ways, no. To roughly paraphrase Steven Pinker, the sorts of things that could be expected to be similar would be the use of sensory language and the omission of needless words, but the kinds of things that could be expected to differ would be the linear arrangement of sentences. For example, in English, the subject is placed before the object. In German, the verb is always placed at the end. People of a particular language may understand things better when reading something in a way geared for their expectations.

In any case though, when I stated that I was interested in English rhetoric, I only used "English" as a clarifying adjective rather than as a contrast with other kinds of rhetoric - I'm unfamiliar with other kinds of rhetoric.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Clyme said:


> I'd imagine in some ways, yes, and in other ways, no. To roughly paraphrase Steven Pinker, the sorts of things that could be expected to be similar would be the use of sensory language and the omission of needless words, but the kinds of things that could be expected to differ would be the linear arrangement of sentences. For example, in English, the subject is placed before the object. In German, the verb is always placed at the end. People of a particular language may understand things better when reading something in a way geared for their expectations.
> 
> In any case though, when I stated that I was interested in English rhetoric, I only used "English" as a clarifying adjective rather than as a contrast with other kinds of rhetoric - I'm unfamiliar with other kinds of rhetoric.


The content of a persuasive speech may also vary depending on the culture. E.g. Americans (and Brits) often prefer personal anecdotes, humour and a narrative style, whereas Germans and Russians are more interested in statistics.


----------



## starwars

Thankfully, finishing this math class

This is a first, and I am happy about it ^.^


----------



## PowerShell

Java in 21 Days [book]


----------



## MissAverage

Home decor. (Yes, I know.)


----------



## Tylerr

Pocket knives and antique axe heads. I just bought a 1930's-1940's Kelly Works Woodslasher on eBay.


----------



## Bemmie

Science and psychology.


----------



## Charlin

women's gymnastics


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Does Reggie Waats count as an obsessive interest? 







He did an entire Ted talk. Mocking Ted talks.






i think I love him.


----------



## ColoradoGrrrl

Theology, Educational philosophies, MBTI types (duh - why I'm here - was beginning to annoy my IRL friends)... Developmental psychology, neurology and traumatic brain injury (things that have fascinated me since childhood and have come back up since a good friend suffered a serious concussion over a month ago)... comparative religions, nutrition science, kinesiology...

But yeah, mostly a lot of health sciences related stuff - especially related to brain function (from the physiological and psychological aspects) - and then religion (both my own and others)

What am I not obsessed with learning about really?


----------



## festerous

Peach rings, man those things are the best.

Also, photorealistic physically based rendering in game engines.


----------



## Sevenblade

Philosophy, spirituality (who or what one worships, since everyone worships something in a certain sense), psychology, and how these find expression (especially inevitably and unconsciously) in any form of art one creates. 

What it means, on a psychological and possibly cosmic level, that the majority of adherents of most dogmatic organized religions make themselves such horrid and off-putting representatives of the religion in question.

How the alleged political correctness of multiculturalism can actually betray minority and dissident members of the culture in question by calling them phony or traitorous for failing/refusing to conform to that culture's values, norms, irrational or unjust ways, etc. Thereby stripping them of their own individual identity and reducing them to less than human "parts" (and defective parts) of a "whole" (the collective, and not even just the human collective, but one particular group that inexplicably and irrationally gets to dictate, god-fashion, what its "own" members have to be, think, feel, do, etc.). 

The feasibility of interstellar space travel. My heart is really set on this being a reality one day, even though I know I probably won't live to see it. And I'm hearing terrible news. But of course, science is always debunking what it thought it "knew" and replacing it with ever weirder, yet more likely scenarios.


----------



## HermioneG

Sex. Nothing new there but it's pretty consuming right now.

DIY stuff - researching household projects and trying to decide what I can tackle myself and what I will need to hire out.


----------



## LuciferSam

My Job. Took long enough, but it finally somehow became interesting. 

Also, I keep exploring this idea that what we think of as "God" is just the currently subscribed to herd mentality that human beings share. I think emotion is a primitive form of behavior control and that is why we "feel" God. Some of us anyway. That's why it changes, never holds up to time and people feel just normal killing each other over. Most of the major world religions have similar traits, even with the folk stories of isolated tribes. I think it's because we all have something innate that we all know is the right way to live. No stealing, no murdering, etc. The rest is up to interpretation and wars are nothing more than social darwinism being executed.

And programming. Not just programming but machine creation.


----------



## aphinion

I've been collecting empty paper towel and toilet paper rolls for a few weeks now so I can make a giant marble track that runs along the walls and ceiling in my room. It's been a lot more work than I initially expected, but I'm excited to see how out of hand I can make this. 

Also, my family uses _way _more toilet paper than I expected.


----------



## TimeWillTell

My obsessions change very quickly  It's hard to describe because actually they all have different keywords but it's like the underlying theme is the same... As a consequence, it's not really a focused obsession, it's obsessive but whimsical 

Right now I'm in system dynamics. Idk for how long ^^ Got there via game theory, social behavior studies, economics... Maybe it'll help me in functional programming too. Idk

It has the potential to be a nice & sweety candy 

Recent ones were: 
rationality in game theory
theory of emotions
limbic system
thermodynamics
astrophysics
quantum physics
economics
strategy...


----------



## WakeTheUndead

I've been reading and re-reading the classics... Mark Twain, Shakespeare, the works. I can't stop fangirling over Gone With the Wind or 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea.


----------



## Mortimer Mironov

well-- MBTI, also the TV show Hannibal, the author Brandon Sanderson (as always) 
and probably biochemistry (esp of the brain)


----------



## Punniez

Mortimer Mironov said:


> well-- MBTI, also the TV show Hannibal, the author Brandon Sanderson (as always)
> and probably biochemistry (esp of the brain)


OMG ANOTHER FANNIBAL. I am really testing my self-control with that show. Discovered it a few months back and have been trying to keep it to one episode a week...especially because I know it's been canceled and it'll be some time before they make Season 4.


----------



## Punniez

Current interest: making HP paraphernalia before the Fantastic Beasts movie comes out in November. I am not a fan of knitting or what I typically dub 'old lady crafts' (sorry if I've offended anyone out there), but I will make my first attempt to get that HP scarf. I NEED IT.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Strangely, I have been so wrapped up in my own personal drama that I haven't really focused on any one thing. 

Just distractions.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

gardening and landscaping


----------



## PowerShell

Since I got internet at my apartment again, starting to upload some of the drive videos I have made as well as start working on my mapping program again.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Building and increasing the size of my pedal board. Might try to get into building guitar pedals.


----------



## AlphaLeonis

MBTI, ways to improve my understanding of the world ; several languages ; improving skills of all sorts such as being more creative.


----------



## justintroverted

Current obsessive interest: One Punch Man. That is all.


----------



## Coffee_Yum

Kinky sex.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Watching Donald Trump decompensate.


----------



## PowerShell

Automating creating videos for YouTube.


----------



## Mzku

[video]https://www.twitch.tv/hellogamesofficial/v/82473234[/video]


----------



## justintroverted

Current obsessive interest: Rick and Morty.


Poor Morty...


----------



## PowerShell

Getting everything for my MBA capstone project done. So far the paper is done. Now I just need to do the powerpoint and voiceover for the powerpoint.


----------



## CryingAngel

Understanding how the world works! Political movements and money.


----------



## avgsuperheroine

shopping, graphic design, and driving around alone with loud music on. 
I've been in a boredom funk.


----------



## MsBossyPants

Watching Kellyanne Conway try to put lipstick on a pig.


----------



## PowerShell

Decompressing


----------



## italix

Sterling Archer. Second time through.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerShell

Disconnecting for the most part and then starting to develop out my ideas. Also, I want to lose a bunch of weight and get back down to what I was in early high school when I wrestled.


----------



## Aridela

Getting a new job as I feel my current one has outlived it's purpose (no longer interesting). 

Also, my wanting to do more travelling but having to have my manager agree to it, despite my having 4 plus weeks of holiday accrued.


----------



## There4GoEye

MBTI has become an obsessive interest for me. Taking, say, 50% of my free time.
Another obsessive interest for me lately is to analyze the root causes of current political movements, and predict their eventual outcome, mostly for the purposes of investment.


----------



## starwars

Pandas
currently have 2 live video feeds from 2 diff zoos


----------



## RedRiley

Damn, we can't pick wanking. Okay, in all seriousness my current obsession is writing, and lately I've been writing short stories, rap songs, plays etc. I don't know why, but I've gotten really motivated all of a sudden. In fact, I am working on a book but there's no need to talk about it yet.


----------



## justintroverted

Current obsessive interest: The Walking Dead and a core central theme I noticed while watching it- Dehumanization


----------



## ethylene

Mongolian throat singing.


----------



## Skookum

My new obsession is to find something healthy to obsess over so I don't over-obsess about school. It's difficult.


----------



## FILTHY TINKER SPAMMER

ethylene said:


> Mongolian throat singing.


I just had to look it up.

Sent from my K fone OLA using Tapatalk


----------



## starwars

breaking benjamin
this is a reoccurring obsession, and i am not mad
oh and trying NOT to obsess over a cute guy i met the other day....whats worse is he is my age too.


----------



## Neco

Well my current obsession is: Rewatching every episode of Kitchen Nightmares.

Things I've always been obsessed/addicted to:
Tea (I like making up recipes for tea too!), Philosophy, History, and Memes (musical memes are most preferred)


----------



## OP

My current obsession? MBTI, of course.

I spent almost all of my free time researching MBTI and trying to find out my own type for the past week. I got much less sleep than usual.


----------



## Insider77

starwars said:


> breaking benjamin
> this is a reoccurring obsession, and i am not mad
> oh and trying NOT to obsess over a cute guy i met the other day....whats worse is he is my age too.


I like bury me alive, lights out and into the nothing most. Whats yours?


----------



## Valiums

Finnish. I started studying it a week ago.
Kolme kuukausi, tiedän kaikki, puhun hyvin, vai minä tapan itse.


----------



## lifeguruguru

Singing and learning.


----------



## SevenENTP

Urban Planning. Don't work in the field, but the topic is fascinating.


----------



## starwars

Insider77 said:


> I like bury me alive, lights out and into the nothing most. Whats yours?


okay time to make a list....
Newest album, I actualy havent listened to a whole lot....oops but I do love failure, and angels fall
dear agony: all espesially without you, what lies beneath, i will not bow, give me a sign
phobia: all but topless and I dont remember you fight me
we are not alone: (I need to listen to this album again, I dont remember half of the songs) so cold, follow, and rain are the ones i remember and liked
I really cant get into their 1st album tho, maybe because it is too hard for my taste and i cant really hear their voices....?


----------



## starwars

Instagram apparently
I keep finding myself on it


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Learning Dutch. 

This is convenient as I've moved to the Netherlands. To be honest, I've really put it off. Today, I picked it back up with Duolingo and went for hours. I advanced levels and it was like a game. I think I actually can retain it this way. 

Now that I know its actually interesting, I'd like to take a formal class as well and meet other expats.


----------



## adolfkitler

learning violin


----------



## danjwp

I am aware that this question was posted 4 years ago, however, as I clicked on it I thought I'd add my input anyway.

I have just passed an obsessive streak of learning about female psychology and social dynamics in general...as an INTP I'm sure you can guess why. 

I generally keep up with politics at all times, however with the current hype about the US elections I spent a significant time reading into the intricacies of the election to an extreme point. This, I admit, post introspection is likely as to retain the perception in others that I am the intellectual superior in an environment where every seems to have a basic understanding of current political happenings (we're all guilty of this sort of behavior, I'm just willing to point it out). 

In addition to this I have my research in Biology, Chemistry and Mathematics. Maths is particularly interesting me at the moment, which is strange as I'm usually more engaged with more argumentative topics. As in, I realize that I thoroughly enjoy to form my own arguments and theories which I can then take to debate or write about and have my views and deductions open for discussion. 

Is anyone else like this? Where they enjoy topics such as psychology (theoretical) and philosophy more than 'hard' sciences as one can add one's own input or 'twist' to these subject areas? I have always wondered why science hasn't quite engaged me as I feel it should...I think this could be why.


----------



## Scirrus

I just joined, so PerC is. xD


----------



## PowerShell

Right now I'm on a 3000 mile road trip this week between work and going up to Wisconsin for Thanksgiving. It's mainly just a race to keep up with the blog and get enough rest since later this week will be a ton of driving.


----------



## emow

Daytrading, Us Economy, Ai, Vr, Wikileaks, Corruption, Real estate

I often find myself realizing that I haven't eaten for one or sometimes two days. 
When I reach a certain point of excitement in any topic. There's no turning back - It can be anything from how to hack the library or maybe reform the school system by using VR... Sounds fucked but Vr will be indistinguishable in 10 years. Imagine the possibilities for less privileged areas.. 

I can't help but think about all industries that were created decades ago, they all kind of just ignored the whole tech boom era-
Wifi on a plane shouldn't be considered a luxury when in some areas it's considered a human right. *cough* Norway

Anyways I just *constantly* think about how the world is "outdated" and how we should get rid of tradition and improve as much as possible as efficient as possible.


----------



## Aridela

My much younger bf..


----------



## PowerShell

emow said:


> Wifi on a plane shouldn't be considered a luxury when in some areas it's considered a human right. *cough* Norway


Good luck with that. It's hard enough getting a cell phone signal in a lot of places.


----------



## shazam

Vinniebob said:


> chasing my tail


Sorry to burst in like a wave of shit but I'm genuinely cautious about watchin9 the new IT movie. I had a bit of a freakout with Lights Out so I'm just curious, is it one of those?


----------



## VinnieBob

fartspeare said:


> Sorry to burst in like a wave of shit but I'm genuinely cautious about watchin9 the new IT movie. I had a bit of a freakout with Lights Out so I'm just curious, is it one of those?


why yes
yes it is
watch the movie IT
the director used elements of carrie & stand by me


----------



## starwars

listening to muse covers on YT


----------



## Phyrrha

Two things: drawing and immunology.


----------



## johnathan.buchanan

Making money. Constantly in my head all day every day. Wasn't born this way. Made myself. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Polexia

Buying more books. But it's hard to follow up on the actual reading cause I can't do all the other things I want to do and read. I even got this reading stand for my books. But reading and say: knitting, at the same time just means both activities takes a long time when combined and I like doing things fast


----------



## smallhead

Cultural activities related to alternative medicine/alternative housing/alternative sexual practices/music theory and performance/musical theatre/vegetarian nutrition for athletes/food politics/beer.


----------



## CTR69

Current obsession: MBTI and Quora
Before that it was VR, got the Oculus rift in the summer.


----------



## justintroverted

Current obsessive interest: My Hero Academia and to a lesser recent extent Full-Metal Alchemist/Full-Metal Alchemist Brotherhood


----------



## Velvet_Storm

A thriller I'm currently reading. 

Music by Chet Baker, his Jazz is wondrous. 

Fantasizing about living in a vintage era, caveat being equality included. (Gosh, not into the whole stepford thing... Referring more to old settings, scenary and processes eg: picking out my veg at morning markets in a woven basket, cheese wrapped the old style) 

I know this all got weird. Lmao 

Letter writing


----------



## lifeinterminals

80s/90s B-movies.


----------



## TB_Wisdom

Self knowledge (Spirituality, Depth Psychology, Metaphysics, etc.)


----------



## Senah

Writing reviews of outdoor gear.


----------



## Helane

For me, it's currently MBTI and Ancient Rome. I personally hope that I stop caring about the first so much and keep loving the second for the rest of my life.


----------



## Clyme

Investing and the development of training material for my work.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope

@Clyme nice sadistik lyrics.

Last was when I was learning what I could about tarantulas.


----------



## SomeOtherName

learning how to count from 1-99 in NHL jerseys.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

TB_Wisdom said:


> Self knowledge (Spirituality, Depth Psychology, Metaphysics, etc.)





Helane said:


> For me, it's currently MBTI and Ancient Rome. I personally hope that I stop caring about the first so much and keep loving the second for the rest of my life.


Same.


----------



## lifeinterminals

Elephants, syncretic takes on typology, and grindcore.


----------



## Helane

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Same.


 @Abbaladon Arc V, you like Ancient Rome too? What period do you like most? I adore the empire at the moment.


----------



## Wellsy

The rationalist vs empiricist divide


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Well last week it was Estes Nolla and Red Pills. This week it's fucking with Google algorthims...


----------



## Eu_citzen

Basic electronics.


----------



## incision

This channel on youtube. There's wonder in the narrative.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Internet security/privacy


----------



## Sandstread

the guitar playing at 432Hz tuning


----------



## zackybrownie

Getting into calligraphy, specifically being skilled in penmanship. I think today it's thought too often that males have bad handwriting or smart people have the worst handwriting on the planet, but that's untrue for the intellectuals of older days such as Davinci and Ben Franklin. I'm picking up an italian chancery italic specifically. I don't really know anything about it but I love the look.


----------



## Arvelm

Myelin sheath formation and its relationship to skill acquisition.


----------



## Folsom

Lovecraftian fiction and cosmic horror in general, as well as the pessimistic philosophical themes that show up in these kinds of writings.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Perfection have new skills


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Making internet users feel like they are wrong and insignificant. 
Schooling them on things even I do not know to achieve this


----------



## horseloverfat

The julia set, and theosophy.


----------



## alfieplu

NTs that have realized they are on the opposite side of their natural part of the coin. They are like Saint Paul.


----------



## superloco3000

Moonious said:


> Making internet users feel like they are wrong and insignificant.
> Schooling them on things even I do not know to achieve this


 xDDD, so cool bro ... Isn't just a Nt trait to teach other even if we act totally the opossite ... how is that wrong ? , nobody is perfect that doesn't mean some people want to teach others how not to make the same mistakes.


----------

